# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  DivX

## Вованимус

Установил DivX, а там есть класный конвертер многоформатный, но нужен serial number. Помогите!

----------


## kestlx

Для конвертирования могу предложить Fox Video Converter.
Будет нужен пиши. Выложу.

------------------------------------------
Портативная версия неплохого видео конвертора FOX Video Converter Умеет конвертировать файлы из одного видеоформата в другой. Причём делает всё это на огромном числе популярных форматов: AVI, ASF, WMV, MPG, MPEG, MOV, MP4, OGG, WAV, MP2, DivX и т.д. Также поддерживает конвертацию видео для переносных и корманных устройств, таких как: iPod, PSP, Smartphone.
Fox® Video Converter® makes it easy for you to Convert and split video files. Convert any Multimedia file from any supported format (including AVI, ASF, WMV, MPG, MPEG, MOV, MP4, OGG, WAV, MP2, DivX and more) to another format . Convert one or more media files to DVD, iPod, PSP, Smartphone, web streaming, and many other multimedia formats in one easy process with complete control of the size and quality.

----------


## Вованимус

У спасибо! Но теперь конвертер не нужен, а наоборот чтоб из DVD Video перекопировать на комп уже как, например mpg4 или ещё какой-нибудь.

----------


## kestlx

http://www.rapidshare.ru/220185 - Fox Video Converter
Размер файла 17,09 Мб.


Fox Video Converter от умеет делать то, что тебе необходимо =)

----------


## Вованимус

То есть, переконвертить .dvd в mpg. ? Спасибо!

----------

